# Request: Alfresco



## Peter2121 (Jun 23, 2012)

Excellent document management system written in Java (Tomcat). Community version is open source. It seems that some people use it under FreeBSD but there is no official port. It would be nice to see this software ported to FreeBSD.


----------

